# How many hours is your Golden home alone on an average weekday?



## DMS (Mar 1, 2007)

Skipper & Misty are left alone 2-3 hourrs in the mornings for 3 days during the week. They aren't crated but only have limited access to the house.


----------



## Boofy Bonbon (Feb 25, 2007)

On a week day I would say only 2-3 hours maximum, spaced out during the day. 
They aren't crated and can't go upstairs but have the run of downstairs. 
I don't want to be with them all the time because of possible separation anxiety but wouldn't want to leave them for the majority of the day either. 
So this works out perfectly for us.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Oakly is home alone and free range in the house for 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the afternoon. I go home at lunch and let him out and play with him for a bit. He does get to come with me when I have to travel for work. He likes to go a look at projects with me.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Basically never on the *average* day. Starlite goes with me when I go a lot of places. Keira is left more than he is, but still very little.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I do Dh's work from home and when I have to go out usually one goes with me, there never left more than 2 hours....


----------



## Wilson's REAL Mom (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm a stay/work at home mom, with 5 kids who I homeschool, so, most of the time, there's somebody here with Wilson.

If we've got to be gone more than a couple of hours, he goes to daycare.


----------



## Goldndust (Jul 30, 2005)

It varies here for me, some days I'm home all day...while others i'm gone doing shopping or visiting. For the days i'm gone, he's usually in his crate 4 hours. I only crate when i'm gone, otherwise he has full reign of the house or outside fence.


----------



## justmejanis (Feb 25, 2007)

I am a stay at home dog mom. Mine are rarely left alone, except occasionally in the summer when it is too hot to take them. I actually run errands very early in the summer....we have 24 hour grocery stores here. It is not uncommon for me to go shopping at 6:00 AM. I don't go to the mall and we rarely eat out. I would say at the most they are left for about two hours, maybe once a week.


----------



## JimS (Jan 2, 2007)

Chase comes to work with me every day except Saturday, just like Kali did before him. Kali spends her afternoons looking after my shut-in mother these days. On Saturdays, Chase gets to spend his day with my girlfriend and her two Lab mixes.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Oakly is home alone and free range in the house for 4 hours in the morning and 4 hours in the afternoon. I go home at lunch and let him out and play with him for a bit.


 
That is what I do for my two Goldens as well


----------



## harlowsmom (Feb 25, 2007)

Harlow is home all day, we crate trained her as a puppy but we leave her out now. It's probably 3-4 hours in the morning, than we have a dog walker come for 30 minutes, than another 5-6 hours in the afternoon.


----------



## KatzNK9 (Feb 27, 2007)

Almost never more than short trips to the grocery store, etc. I'm home with him during the day & take him with me to any place I can.


----------



## john72kcc (Mar 19, 2007)

*Left Alone*

*Most days she is only in her cage small amounts of time. There are some days where she is in there 5-6 hours. She knows that when she is in there that it is down time. When someone gets home, she bolts to the door. Sometimes we come home and open the cage and she will still sty in there for a few minutes.*


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

It depends on the day for us. Wifey is self employed(Massage Therapist) so she's in and out all day. He isn't usually left for more than 3 hours at a time. Except for tuesdays when wifey is gone most of the day... But he LOVES running errands during the week with mommy.


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

I'm sorry to say that Geddy is home for about 9 hours a day. She's confined to the kitchen area... where she has her water, toys, and some days a stuffed kong. I wish it could be otherwise... but hubby and I both work full time day jobs.


----------



## Princess Bella (Oct 17, 2006)

*8 Hours!*

We are bad, our golden chills in her crate for 8-9 hours a day, but its a big crate and she doesn't seem to mind...


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

In winter, Brooks comes with me on 2 or 3 workdays a week (when I go to different sites throughout the day, each time for an hour at a stop). I take his leash and let him have little walks throughout the day (when we drive by a park or whatever)
Unfortunately, it has already gotten too hot here to let him wait in my car for an hour (If you can believe it, it was in the 80's all week, YUK)
So, I try to set my schedule so I or someone else is at home every few hours so he's not alone or can be let out.


----------



## DogMomAbby (Jul 6, 2005)

Hardly ever for me - I work from home so there's always a few people here with my girls. My husband tries to arrange his schedule so when I need to be out for a day, he stays home that day.


----------



## Emma&Tilly (May 15, 2005)

I am lucky enough to work from home so hardly ever...If they are left then they are in the living room snoozing on the sofas!


----------



## Nellie and Sophie's mom (Mar 10, 2007)

Our 2 are hardly ever left alone. We are retired but active and we take them everywhere we go. We even considered them when buying our last vehicle. If they are left home alone they have a dog door into the garage and a dog door to a large fenced area. So they have it good around here!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I voted 8 hours. I work 8-5. BUT .... I ALWAYS come home for lunch and spend a full hour here. I work just a few minutes away. 

When she was younger, she was in dog daycare all day. But she's old enough now, she prefers to be home.


----------



## Jazz's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Lego&Jacub said:


> I'm sorry to say that Geddy is home for about 9 hours a day. She's confined to the kitchen area... where she has her water, toys, and some days a stuffed kong. I wish it could be otherwise... but hubby and I both work full time day jobs.


 
thank you! As I was reading all the posts I was feeling like I was the only one whose dog was home alone all day!

Jazz is home alone for about 6 or 7 hours. He's not crated, but has limited access to the house (he has the living room, dining room and foyer). I'd give him more, but my kids are slobs and leave too many tempting things lying around.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

My dog used to have unlimited access, until she had her knee surgery. Now she's in her kennel except for during my lunch breaks. One of the favorite parts of my day was coming home from work, getting out of my car and looking up to see her looking down at me from my bedroom window. I miss seeing her at my window ... I'll have that image of her forever


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

Shamus is home roughly 8 hours a day, but we have a mid-day dog walker.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Every Monday, Tucker is left alone for 6-8 hours because both my mom and I work that day. Other than that someone's always here. We crate him on Mondays.


----------



## IvanD (Mar 25, 2007)

Well, I am away for around 8 hours each day (school, wheee! holidays coming up! quality time with Micah!!!!) but Micah isn't alone.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Unless I'm shopping or have an appointment,the dogs are always with me.


----------



## ty823 (Feb 7, 2006)

Lucy is in her outdoor run for 9 to 11 hours a day. Its under some willow trees, so there's plenty of shade in the summer and branches hanging down for her to chew on. I also made a door going into a boxed off area in the garage for shelter. When its really cold or hot out (below 10f or above maybe 90f) I'll leave her inside to have free roam of the house, but I think she really likes it outside better. 
The only problem we have with it is that I think our one neighbor gives her part of his lunch sometimes, but I'm sure Lucy isn't complaining. Most of the neighbors are retired and they often stop by to visit her, so she’s not completely alone.


----------



## HailieAndMe (Feb 28, 2007)

I work from 9:00 to 5:30 and Hailie stays home inside and can go around the kitchen, dining area, living room, and family room. I close the door to the bedrooms. I come home during lunch and take her for a walk or drive over the the local field and play ball with her for 30 minutes. When I am lucky I get to take her for a long walk for about 40-50 minutes. I walk her in the morning and also at night to make up for not being able to be with her during the day.


----------



## GoldenShamus (Feb 26, 2007)

golden&hovawart said:


> Unless I'm shopping or have an appointment,the dogs are always with me.


 
Oh, that's nice. I only have that in the summer when we are on school vacation. I'm jealous!!


----------



## Denali and Gretzky's Mom (Jun 26, 2006)

GoldenShamus said:


> Oh, that's nice. I only have that in the summer when we are on school vacation. I'm jealous!!


Same here...I wish it could be that way all the time!


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

.....................................................


----------



## RiMan (Jan 8, 2006)

The only reason that Samson n Cosmo are home by them selves 6 hours is because i got school snd my dad and mom have to work


----------



## Booker (Nov 14, 2006)

I've just gone back to work in the last couple of weeks, that's why I haven't been around much lately...so I'm gone at 9 am but hubby is home at noon, so Booker is alone (with the cat lol) for about 3 hours about 3 or 4 days a week now, he's uncrated and doing very well. No damage or accidents anywhere, and his behaviour hasn't changed at all, so we're really pleased.


----------



## ravenchow (Apr 3, 2007)

Our dogs are home from 7-3:30 or 4 Monday thru Wednesday. Our GSD has the run of the downstairs where our retriever's crate is. At 4 months, our retriever is still crated. Eventually, he'll have the run of the house too--when he's completely housebroken 

Jody


----------



## Bonni (Apr 12, 2005)

Unfortunately, both my husband and I work full time day jobs. Daisy is home alone from approx. 8:30-5:30 every day except Wednesday, when she goes to daycare all day. She doesn't seem to mind being home alone all day and she has full run of the house.

It would be nice to be home with her all day, or at least come home at lunch or take her to the office with us, but it's just not in the cards. Again, she's perfectly happy and most of the time, is fast asleep when one of us gets home. 

Hey, you do what you can, right?


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

RiMan said:


> The only reason that Samson n Cosmo are home by them selves 6 hours is because i got school snd my dad and mom have to work


It's really not six hours either. Probably about five. And they have the whole house to themselves....


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

Maybe 4 hours through out the whole week.


----------



## goldenluver (Feb 26, 2007)

GoldenShamus said:


> Oh, that's nice. I only have that in the summer when we are on school vacation. I'm jealous!!


Me too Christi. I also work in a school so I have 2 1/2 months off in the summer plus 2 weeks off for Christmas and 1 week off for Easter. We also get a lot of days here and there throughout the year.


----------



## MissNikkisMom (Apr 10, 2007)

I put down 2-3 hours. I think that averages out. I only work day shift one month out of three so she is rarely home alone more than 2 hours except for then. For those 30 days there are about 15 days where she is home alone for 8 hours.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

iwouldnt dare they would trash the house


----------

